# Lindernia dubia



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

This plant sprouted in a tank shortly after setup. 
My assumption is that the plant originated from the topsoil substrate (covered with soilmaster).









The plant grew emersed and bloomed.
A post in the plant ID section indicates this plant is Lindernia dubia.









The initial blooms were white with a yellow tinge.









A distinguishing feature is the square stems.









The developed bloom has some purple.


















The edges of the leaf are serrated.


----------



## TigerLilly (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow! That's great! I hope I get something like that in my topsoil


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Very cool. Are you growing any submersed?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.



> Are you growing any submersed?


I plan to take cuttings and start in other tanks in the completely submersed form.
This plant is currently submersed with aerial leaves growing emersed.
The initial photo was taken during a water change. So, this photo is of the plant above the water but is submerged growth. The photos were taken from above because the plant is behind a large hill of soil covered with HC and hairgrass.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

These photos were taken with a Canon EOS20D using a 100mm lens saved in raw format.
The photos were edited in raw format to compensate for exposure and lighting using the EOS viewer software that came with the camera. The photos were saved in jpg format and cropped and rotated with gimp.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is another photo with a different view.


----------

